

Frida: cross-platform process inspection and manipulation with JavaScript - oleavr
http://frida.github.io/

======
oleavr
Here's an in-depth example for the curious: [https://github.com/frida/frida-
python/wiki/Tutorial:-Inspect...](https://github.com/frida/frida-
python/wiki/Tutorial:-Inspecting-and-Manipulating-Function-Calls-\(on-Unix\))

